# El Dorado tad



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Look at this tad! 

He's in a water drop hanging on the outside of the film canister (on the bottom). Did he fall off of someone's back? What would you do with him? Wait for someone to come around and pick him up?

(can you see the little orange head peeking out in the background?  )


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I would use a wet spoon to collect it and place it in a brom or that film can.

I've placed tads that were "dripping" of a leaf ect before and it's unknown if it was raised or neglected after that but IMO, it is doomed unless you at least try to put it somewhere. At least there is a chance if you assist.

Hopefully someone with addtitional info can add their experience. This is a very good topic for discussion that I haven't seen elsewhere.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I didn't catch him in time. Mold on his little body and he's floating on top of the water. Wish I'd seen him sooner 

While I was in there, I did see a few live tads in the film cans. Didn't snoop in the broms, though. Figured I'd done enough poking around for one night.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry to hear, but maybe that's why they didn't bother with him. I really don't think that they would have taken care of him anyway, unless they deposit him themselves. I think that if they did see him in a canister, they would think he belonged to someone else.
Congrats on the others!
Doug


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> Sorry to hear, but maybe that's why they didn't bother with him. I really don't think that they would have taken care of him anyway, unless they deposit him themselves. I think that if they did see him in a canister, they would think he belonged to someone else.
> Congrats on the others!
> Doug


I disagree...look at how many people use surrogate mothers... just depends though...I think it would've had a good shot though.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

rcteem said:


> I disagree...look at how many people use surrogate mothers... just depends though...I think it would've had a good shot though.


Hey Chris, not trying to argue, just looking for more information. The one full thread that I read about surrogate mothers, the op mentioned that he had removed the pumilio tad from the brom and replaced it with a Sylvatica tad. Thus fooling the parent into thinking it was theirs. Have people managed to do it differently, by just slipping an extra tad into a brom or canister that the parents did not deposit in? I had understood it was just a replacement, to get a good parent of a more common species, to raise up a more valuable tad that was being neglected.
Doug


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

"Communal parenting" and feedings by other females is well documented in pumilio, hence the 1.2 sex ratio used by some hobbyists for increased productivity.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I've heard the same thing about pumilio, it seems many females will just feed any tad that they come across, even if it is not their own. 
Bryan


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet! Live and learn. Thanks guys!
Doug


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

From my understanding, the tadpoles of oophaga, lure the females too them by a type of vibration or something, i'd have to find the article to cite it. That is why surrogation is common, and typically a female will take care of tadpoles that have been placed by something/someone else. This is much more likely i believe than the females actually remembering where they have placed each tadpole . Not that frogs don't have good memories, but, the tadpoles luring the parents is much more likely 

ed parker


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> From my understanding, the tadpoles of oophaga, lure the females too them by a type of vibration or something, i'd have to find the article to cite it. That is why surrogation is common, and typically a female will take care of tadpoles that have been placed by something/someone else. This is much more likely i believe than the females actually remembering where they have placed each tadpole . Not that frogs don't have good memories, but, the tadpoles luring the parents is much more likely
> 
> ed parker


That's just too cool! If you do come across that article, please post that link here or PM it to me. I'd love to read that.
Doug


----------

